# Pricing help needed



## Grassman2019 (Jul 10, 2019)

Long time reader of plowsite. Need help pricing commercial apartment complex. Lot is eight acres of blacktop with six separate lots making up the eight acres. Four of the lots are approximately 425 ft long by 150 ft wide. The other two lots are 235 long by 130 ft wide. Each lot has a 350ft grass median that divides the lot down the middle with parking on each side of the median and also in front of the apartment doors, so 4 rows of parking in each lot. Client wants per storm rate every four inches. This is the tough part, their definition of storm is "accumulation of snow and or ice whether continuous or intermittent over a 24 hr period". So after initial plowing they will move all cars to one side you plow and then they move again and so on until done. You could have major time in sitting there waiting on cars to get moved which makes this tough to figure. Client requires lot plowed every three inches so you could be called back multiple times in a 24 hour period. They also want salt priced per ton applied. This could be 10 ton of salt. Salt they pay for each time you apply. They do sidewalks in house. I have three plow trucks, one f450 with 9.2 v plow, f350 with 8.2(can make 10.2 with wings) ,chevy 2500hd with 8.2 v and a skid with 8ft blade. We can stack snow at end of lot in parking spaces. Thoughts


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Just price it the way you would any other job. The clean up when there moving the cars charge by the hour, here there is no problem getting $90.00 to $100.00 per hr per truck.

Why you got to be called back? When ever you got 3'' just go plow. Sounds like your going to be under control by a maintenance man snow and ice wizard. I sure hope there not calling the spreading trips, puts you at risk and I would not stand for it.

You did not mention a spreader.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would try to spread 600# per acre, Bid it for 800# plus what you need for your truck and spreader.


----------



## Grassman2019 (Jul 10, 2019)

The part that concerns me is the 24 hr storm definition. They want price per storm, so say I plow first three inches off, storm continues puts down a few more inches, I have to go back and plow again. All this falls under the 24 hr storm definition. So I can only charge for a 24hr period. I think with my equipment I can plow it in 3.5 to 4 hrs initial push. I have a 2yard and a 3 yard v box for salting. The 2500hd has a small tailgate spreader that holds 400lb.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Grassman2019 said:


> The part that concerns me is the 24 hr storm definition. They want price per storm, so say I plow first three inches off, storm continues puts down a few more inches, I have to go back and plow again. All this falls under the 24 hr storm definition. So I can only charge for a 24hr period. I think with my equipment I can plow it in 3.5 to 4 hrs initial push. I have a 2yard and a 3 yard v box for salting. The 2500hd has a small tailgate spreader that holds 400lb.


 So what, just make sure there is no trip limit in the 24 hr period. What about if the winds blowing and creates another clean up?


----------



## Grassman2019 (Jul 10, 2019)

They are asking for a 24 hr storm price. If it snows I plow. If it snows again in that 24 hr period I have to return on my dime to plow again. No call back billing , and no billing for second plowing. I have never had a client ask this of me. Most of my commercial properties are by the hour. I do have per push clients, but I bill per push each time I am there which is what per push is. This is different, makes it hard to price. This is as bad for them as is it is for me. Say I bid this at 2500.00 for 1 to 3 inches. I plow initial 3 inches and nothing else happens in that 24 hour period. Bad for them. Say I plow first 3 off and it snows 5 more inches during the day , bad for me. Numbers are for example. Salt is billed per application so that is not an issue. This would be easy if I could wait until storm is over, but they want it plowed every three inches. This is a 400 unit apartment complex.


----------



## Grassman2019 (Jul 10, 2019)

this post seemed to disappear, bump


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Grassman2019 said:


> this post seemed to disappear, bump


 This 24 hr thing is strange to me but that means nothing. If they want to play like that bid it like a 24 hr seasonal.

You know there going to move the cars, there is your second trip. Just strange should be a max on inches in that 24 hr period. JMO sounds like somebody is trying to get over. What state you in and whats your average snowfall for the season?


----------



## Grassman2019 (Jul 10, 2019)

I agree the 24hr thing is strange. I am in Pa, average 28 inches per year. Last year had 40 inches. I think I better talk to this property manager again, scope of work came from corporate, he may need some guidance. Thinking of using a kubota M7060 there with a push box or blade. Anyone have experience with tractor that size on long pushes. I would think that tractor could handle 10 ft box or blade easily.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Grassman2019 said:


> I agree the 24hr thing is strange. I am in Pa, average 28 inches per year. Last year had 40 inches. I think I better talk to this property manager again, scope of work came from corporate, he may need some guidance. Thinking of using a kubota M7060 there with a push box or blade. Anyone have experience with tractor that size on long pushes. I would think that tractor could handle 10 ft box or blade easily.


 Do that talk to the manager then get back with us. Very possible someone is confused.


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys I'm in se pa maybe I can add some insight...I have contracts set up in a very similar format for snow plowing (pickup truck with blade) 

For example

1-3 500
4-7 600
9-12 700

It's up to my discretion when to plow and how often I need to plow. I know they like to be clean by 8am when possible and if we have an all day event and their open they like to see us there.

If we get a slow moving 3" storm and I end up making 3 trips it's not a good deal.
If we get a Sunday morning storm and business is closed and I did it in one trip it's a great deal...after 3 years I can say we get done in 1-2 trips 75% of the time. The 3rd trip is when things get close. I still make money but when I get done in 1 or 2 I'm happy. I agree this may be different then a standard type pricing structure but it is working for us right now.

I met with a new potential client yesterday and I'm curious to see how he reacts to our pricing structure.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If they want a “24hr” price...

If you left a piece of equipment there for 24hrs plowing... how much would you charge?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

24 hour storm? Just make them sign your contract and be very clear on pricing. That is what they get charged on. I wouldn’t be worried just price it right.

I do end up with many many requests and terms like this. However we just do them all with good timing and do a solid job and never had a problem. The only thing we watch is if a 1” or 2” trigger and its go go go. I will max out their triggers, if it’s 4-6” storm your probably getting cleared 2-3 times with 1-2 salts.


----------

